# pink nose



## connie

Hi, 
Does anyone else hava a ****-a-poo whose nose has changed from black to pinkish? I recently noticed that Milo's is becoming pink and it used to be completely black. After searching for it on the internet I discovered that it is a common problem with some breeds, the poodle being one of them. It also said that sometimes they turn pink during the winter months and then turn back to black once spring comes and they are exposed to more sunshine. I was wondering if anyone else has noticed this with their dogs and if so did they stay pink or change back to black in spring?


----------



## lady amanda

connie said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone else hava a ****-a-poo whose nose has changed from black to pinkish? I recently noticed that Milo's is becoming pink and it used to be completely black. After searching for it on the internet I discovered that it is a common problem with some breeds, the poodle being one of them. It also said that sometimes they turn pink during the winter months and then turn back to black once spring comes and they are exposed to more sunshine. I was wondering if anyone else has noticed this with their dogs and if so did they stay pink or change back to black in spring?


My pup is too young...but it did happen to my sister-in-law's husky...obviously not a cockapoo....his stayed a bit pink in one spot tho.


----------



## wilfiboy

Ooooh interesting .. you learn something new x


----------



## kendal

i think gypsy nose had become a paler brown than it was when she was younger. 

Delta has a white mark on her nose but i think its a scar from the cat scratching her. 

we have a guy who comes to class with a malteas and he said that they need to be out in the sun or they loos the pigment on their nose and around theeir eyes. 

when its still pink and your out in really strong sun try before you take her out to rum some sun cream into her nose, she will lick it of for give it a good rub in a couple of time and take some with you when your out. 


do you have any photos? is it compleatly pink as in you would never knoe it had been black ?


----------



## connie

Thank you for all the replies. No, it's not completely pink, but I only noticed it about a week ago, and it seems to be getting more pink daily. I just took a pic of him and will post a before with his black nose and a current one the way it looks today.


----------



## kendal

it may well be to do with the sun, did you go to the vets about it. ?


----------



## embee

Flo's nose was black when we got her her and is now more brown. You can see the difference in these 2 pics. I think a puppies nose can lighten as they get older. She had a checkup a few weeks ago and the vet didn't say that anything was wrong and I did draw her attention to her nose as she had a little scrap on it I asked her to look at. I've just looked it up online and found this:

"Winter nose. Its a vitamin D deficiency. You can feed a supplement if you want - thats what the show people do. Have a look in your pet shop for a seaweed conditioner. That should do the trick. My Golden retriever suffers a pink nose every winter. It always turns black again in the summer"

I have just started using Plaqueoff for Flo, a powder supplement added to her food to keep her teeth clean. It is seaweed based so it will be interesting to see if her nose goes blacker as well as getting cleaner teeth Also with the days getting lighter as we go into spring and summer her nose may get darker again!

If you think it is more extreme and there are also other symptons like inflammed lips, eyelids, sores on the nose best get it checked by a vet like Kendal suggests but looking at the pics of Milo it looks similar to the way Flo's has changed.

So you can see how Flo's nose has changed here she is at about 10 weeks...









and here's how she looks now...


----------



## connie

Thank you for the info. Yes Milo's nose looks a lot like Flo's. He doesn't have any other problem, and I didn't notice this happening last winter. He has an appointment next week to get groomed and that is the same place as his vet, so I will ask them about it just to be sure all is well. Milo will be 3 years old on Feb. 28. I hope it will turn black again in the spring...but we love him no matter what color his nose is!


----------



## parapluie

That's so interesting, I had only heard of it going the other way! I think they look adorable pink or black or brown as long as nothing serious is going on otherwise!


----------



## wilfiboy

lets face it Connie not alot of sun going on lol ... how cold is it there ?


----------



## lady amanda

connie said:


> Thank you for the info. Yes Milo's nose looks a lot like Flo's. He doesn't have any other problem, and I didn't notice this happening last winter. He has an appointment next week to get groomed and that is the same place as his vet, so I will ask them about it just to be sure all is well. Milo will be 3 years old on Feb. 28. I hope it will turn black again in the spring...but we love him no matter what color his nose is!


CONNIE!!!!!!!!!!!!! My fellow CANADIAN!!!!! HELLOOOO!!! hahahha, I am near Toronto and with the wind chill this morning it was -25 celcius this morning....that was fun!


----------



## wilfiboy

brrrrr its a wonder your dogs want to go out lol .. its about 6/7 degrees here practically sweltering x x


----------



## lady amanda

wilfiboy said:


> brrrrr its a wonder your dogs want to go out lol .. its about 6/7 degrees here practically sweltering x x


Lady seems to just love the cold weather...i fear she will hate the summer! she won't even wear her coat out in the backyard.


----------



## connie

That's for sure! Today it is -15 but feels like -26. We are in the middle of a very cold spell right now!


----------



## lady amanda

Connie, Ouch, where in ontario are you...it has sure warmed up here from this morning....but can't wait till monday


----------



## wilfiboy

Wilf wont go out if I put his on lol.... more for rain than cold... only tried it twice and had to drag him out once then second time he would nt step foot out of the door ... obviously I chose the wrong one lol x


----------



## connie

Milo doesn't seem to mind the cold very much. I always put a sweater on him when it is this bad though. What really seems to bother him is when it warms up a little bit and then everything is all slushy...he lifts his foot up all the time for me to wipe it and hold it to warm up a little. He has boots, but always manages to lose them as soon as he steps into the snow. In the summer I have noticed that he loves to lay in the sun! I'm always trying to get him to move into the shade when it's really hot out because I've heard that white dogs can get a sunburn!


----------



## connie

Hi Amanda, I'm in Toronto...where are you?


----------



## lady amanda

connie said:


> Hi Amanda, I'm in Toronto...where are you?


Whitby now, we were in Toronto forever tho! 
Are there any really great dog parks you would reccomend???


----------



## embee

embee said:


> "Winter nose. Its a vitamin D deficiency. You can feed a supplement if you want - thats what the show people do. Have a look in your pet shop for a seaweed conditioner. That should do the trick. My Golden retriever suffers a pink nose every winter. It always turns black again in the summer"
> 
> I have just started using Plaqueoff for Flo, a powder supplement added to her food to keep her teeth clean. It is seaweed based so it will be interesting to see if her nose goes blacker as well as getting cleaner teeth Also with the days getting lighter as we go into spring and summer her nose may get darker again!


So have been using Plaqueoff now for around 2 weeks and as well as Flo having clean teeth and nice breath her nose is now a much darker brown/black.

Before









After


----------



## parapluie

that is so interesting!


----------



## kendal

just ordered it, Gypsy doesnt realy eat bones other than wings so her teeth arent in the best nick. going to take photos to see if their will be any difference.


----------



## lady amanda

wow that is so interesting....well if it happens to Lady I will now know what to do...Kendal can't wait to see the results on Gypsy


----------



## embee

It only costs about £8 and one pot lasts a year. It comes with a tiny little scoop and they only need half a scoop a day on food. £8 a year to keep their teeth free of plaque seems good value compared to a vet bill for cleaning their teeth not to mention how traumatic it must be. I've heard dogs need anaesthetic or a sedative to cope with the process sometimes. Flo's teeth are bright white as she constantly chews nylabones but will be interesting to see if they are still clean and white in 2 or 3 years time. have tried brushing but can't relly do it thoroughly she keeps trying to eat the toothbrush!


----------



## parapluie

embee said:


> have tried brushing but can't relly do it thoroughly she keeps trying to eat the toothbrush!


I can't even brush Rufus's coat without him eating the brush, let alone actually put something in his mouth and expect him not to gnaw on it bahaha :argh:


----------



## Dylansmum

I'm hoping that the natural diet plus several bones each week will keep Dylan's teeth ok. My last dog had several dentals at the vet and it is done under anaesthetic and cost £450 a time -ouch  
That product sounds good though, if it works it's well worth the cost.


----------



## embee

Dylansmum said:


> I'm hoping that the natural diet plus several bones each week will keep Dylan's teeth ok. My last dog had several dentals at the vet and it is done under anaesthetic and cost £450 a time -ouch
> That product sounds good though, if it works it's well worth the cost.


OMG £450 - I had no idea it was that much!


----------



## wilfiboy

embee said:


> OMG £450 - I had no idea it was that much!


£8 s an absolute bargain then x


----------



## connie

Well summer's here at last, and guess what...Milo's nose is getting black again! He must have had 'winter nose'. He loves laying in the sun on our deck up at Wasaga Beach, and also loves to swim...so I guess all that sun is the answer eh!


----------



## wilfiboy

Hi Connie glad Milos got his black noseback but also that you've got some lovely weather I think we had our summer in March.... its been and gone, you lucky Canandians x


----------

